# 585 SMALL size owners, what's yours weigh?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw a post here by someone saying his came in at 14 lbs without any special, ultralight treatment.
I've never put mine on a scale (I know, hard to believe) but I think mine is closer to 16/17 lbs. record 10-speed all over. 18/28 front/rear spoked wheels.
I just cant see where another 2 to 3 lbs would come from.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Weigh yourself on your bathroom scale, holding bike minus without bike. Will give you a ballpark figure.

My digital bathroom scale turned out to be very accurate that way, within 0.1 pound.

Edit: And don't believe the numbers people post here. The internet fudge factor must be at least +/- five pounds.


----------

